

Macadamia Nut Cookie may be the internal codename for Android M - chankey_pathak
http://www.technostall.com/macadamia-nut-cookie-internal-codename-android-m/

======
starshadowx2
I'm still with the side that thinks Marshmallow is the best option. So well
known and simple, easy to brand/market and I really want to see a marshmallow
Android bot.

